
Non-invasive nerve stimulation boosts foreign language learning - dr_dshiv
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-08-non-invasive-nerve-boosts-foreign-language.html
======
dr_dshiv
>Participants who received imperceptible tVNS paired with two Mandarin tones
that are typically easier for English speakers to tell apart showed quick
improvements in learning to distinguish these tones. By the end of the
training, those participants were 13% better on average at classifying tones
and reached peak performance twice as quickly as control participants who wore
the tVNS device but never received stimulation.

>"There's a general feeling that people can't learn the sound patterns of a
new language in adulthood, but our work historically has shown that's not true
for everyone," Chandrasekaran said. "In this study, we are seeing that tVNS
reduces those individual differences more than any other intervention I've
seen."

